# HCG mid cycle?



## chevyman (Mar 8, 2011)

I am currently on a prescribed 200mg cypionate weekly dose for TRT. I am not prescribed any HCG currently. I have been on the prescribed dose for about 16 weeks. That being said, if I was to add/or had already added in some extra cypionate for a blast cycle, when should I think about using HCG? At the end of the blast, mid stream, or just not worry about it because it may be to late?  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cutright (Mar 10, 2011)

HCG is to keep you from shutting down but 16 weeks already you are shut down since your gonna cruise and blast u are never really coming off so there is no recovery therefore I wouldn't even use HCG. I use it because I blast and do this thing called PCT lol I might become a cruise blast guy next! Good luck bro


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 11, 2011)

You can still hit the hcg to jump start your nat. Test production. I would also consider an anti- estrogen to reduce elevated levels. You could end up with gyno 
or perhaps looking very bloated and smoothe.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> You can still hit the hcg to jump start your nat. Test production. I would also consider an anti- estrogen to reduce elevated levels. You could end up with gyno
> or perhaps looking very bloated and smoothe.


 
^This, I been on TRT for going on 3 years and use HCG and Anastrozole, I didn't use either of them till after 2 years of TRT, my boys went from grapes to raisins back to grapes 

After being off everything for 3 weeks, (for my 2 year exam) blood work showed my natty test levels actually came up!


----------



## chevyman (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> You can still hit the hcg to jump start your nat. Test production. I would also consider an anti- estrogen to reduce elevated levels. You could end up with gyno
> or perhaps looking very bloated and smoothe.


 I am already taking anastrozole so no issue with that, but thanks for the suggestion. So if I understand you correctly then using the hcg while still on the cycle or on the trt would be good.
   The doc asked me if i was worried about fertility last time we spoke. I told him no, cause I already had kids and had no plans for any more. He said then no need to run the hcg. I however would like to keep the boys active if possible.


----------



## cutright (Mar 12, 2011)

Then run the HCG ^^^^^


----------



## twotuff (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> You can still hit the hcg to jump start your nat. Test production. I would also consider an anti- estrogen to reduce elevated levels. You could end up with gyno
> or perhaps looking very bloated and smoothe.






you can use hcg before, during, and after. keeps your balls nice and big and you spunk nice and thick!   will help you recover way faster during pct!


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 13, 2011)

Run the hgh along with an anti- estrogen. Case closed


----------

